# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Museum Technician Death Valley, CA - The National Park Service

## JasonO

https://www.thegreatbasininstitute.org/job/museum-technician-death-valley-national-park/*

Museum Technician* Death Valley, CA
The National Park Service
The Great Basin Institute is working cooperatively with Death Valley National Park, Scottys Castle and Manzanar National Historic Site to recruit a Museum Technician. The Museum Technician works with the park Museum Curators and other museum staff to learn and gain experience in preventive maintenance and monitoring of diverse and valuable museum objects and archives within the parks large museum collections. Major duties include:
- Monitors museum exhibit and storage environments.
- Organize and upgrade museum storage spaces, archival housing materials, and cabinetry.
- Participates in moving museum objects or archives to upgraded storage, and updates object location using the ICMS database.
- Performs cyclic preventive maintenance or preservation maintenance for targeted museum objects and archives, and documents this work in the museum databases.
- Performs specialized historic housekeeping projects targeting historic furnishings, and similar preventive conservation of other museum objects.
- Assists with scheduled condition surveys and conservation treatments by preparing spaces and supplies, verifying object locations, moving objects, and other relevant tasks.
- Inventories museum property, facilitates collection research or use requests, and general museum collection care.
Full job posting here.
How to Apply:
Qualified and interested applicants should forward a cover letter, résumé, and list of three professional references torarecruitment@thegreatbasininstitute.org. Please write DEVA Museum Technician in your email subject line. Please include where you found the position posted. Incomplete applications will not be considered. No phone inquiries, please.

----------

